# How much is your independent contractors business worth



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

My little business or self employment doohickey is worth $58,000, 41000 income + 17000 in physical assets. I'm not take me into any account supplies such as car wax air freshener bottles of water on hand sticks of gum on hand.

At the end of the year, I will take a small loss on the value of the vehicle the value of the independent contractors service will still be greater than $50,000

Anyone want to play along?

if you'd like to call me out because I used to round numbers by all means show your true colors I'll pull up my spreadsheet and give them to you. But be ready for me to include my winnings from gambling as I do get 1099 for that and didn't included in the above figure, that would make it closer to 72000


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

William1964 said:


> My little business or self employment doohickey is worth $58,000, 41000 income + 17000 in physical assets. I'm not take me into any account supplies such as car wax air freshener bottles of water on hand sticks of gum on hand.
> 
> At the end of the year, I will take a small loss on the value of the vehicle the value of the independent contractors service will still be greater than $50,000
> 
> ...


It's only worth what someone is willing to pay! Got any buyers?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

William1964 said:


> My little business or self employment doohickey is worth $58,000, 41000 income + 17000 in physical assets. I'm not take me into any account supplies such as car wax air freshener bottles of water on hand sticks of gum on hand.
> 
> At the end of the year, I will take a small loss on the value of the vehicle the value of the independent contractors service will still be greater than $50,000
> 
> ...


Your valuation should be on net profits , not on gross
I think a reasonable person will give you 12k
For your car & gum
And zero for all else


----------



## makinthemagic (Oct 8, 2015)

Business valuation is a complicated topic. One way to answer is that your business is worth the net present value of all future profits or net cash flows. That has to be adjusted for risk and that is what is difficult to calculate.


----------



## HeyJoe (Jun 12, 2015)

Ditto only worth what someone will pay for it. Also if you actually working hard, the miles will drop your car a lot. Mind you I'm driving 60,000 miles a year. Can't speak for others


----------

